# NEED HELP ON WHAT THIS WAS USED FOR?



## bamascavenger (Oct 4, 2007)

THIS IS A SIX SIDED BOTTLE WITH A VERY LONG CROOKED CRUDE NECK. CANNOT FIND ANY INFO ON IT THOUGH. ANYONE? IT HAS EMBOSSED ON ONE SIDE THE FOLLOWING; FREDERICK STEARNS & CO. DETROIT, MICH.
 SEAMS STOP ABOUT 1 INCH BELOW TOP.
 Bottle is 11 and 1/2 Inches tall.


----------



## sweetrelease (Oct 4, 2007)

just by looking at it with out google ,i would say some type of medicine .just has that look to it,matt


----------



## bamascavenger (Oct 4, 2007)

Forgot to mention bottle is about 11- 1/2 Inches tall.


----------



## bamascavenger (Oct 9, 2007)

now thats a reply!!!!1[]


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 9, 2007)

Cod Liver Oil came in it . It also has a small sample size twin.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 9, 2007)

> Cod Liver Oil came in it


 A little more from the label.
 ""Wine of Cod Liver Oil and Peptonate Iron" a clean grateful tonic and tissue builder, and an admirable tonic in the declining years of life.... " Fike 1987, 2006


----------



## MiamiMaritime (May 16, 2013)

*frederick stearns & co bottle*

I just picked one of these up.  Can someone tell me how many were made, a more precise age and a value?

 Thanks


----------



## druggistnut (May 18, 2013)

*RE: frederick stearns & co bottle*

David,
 Since I have dug hundreds of them over the past 40 years (I live in Michigan, where the plant was), so I am guessing that for the many years that Stearn's was in business, there must have been about a million or so put out.
 It does come in a smaller size. You see them both occasionally on ebay with the full label.
 They also come in clear bottles, both sizes, and are much harder to come by.
 The large amber one might go for 5.00 on a Michigan table. The smaller one, 10.00-15.00.
 You can double those prices (or more) for the clear ones.
 They are very common in 1890's dumps and privies. I think they ran in to the 1920's.
 Bill


----------



## RIBottleguy (May 18, 2013)

*RE: frederick stearns & co bottle*

Hey Bill,
 If I recall correctly, do they come in milk glass as well?  I might be thinking of the Stearns Hair Remover.


----------



## MiamiMaritime (May 19, 2013)

*RE: frederick stearns & co bottle*

Thanks for the info.  I picked this up at an antique store - so probably overpaid, but I like the shape and bottles are hard to find in south FL.


----------



## #1twin (May 19, 2013)

Thats a very nice looking bottle no matter what the value is. Nice dig.


----------

